

Ytterby: The Tiny Swedish Island That Gave the Periodic Table 4 Elements - theoneill
http://www.slate.com/id/2258112/

======
PassTheAmmo
Didn't you mean to link to this article:
<http://www.slate.com/id/2258112/entry/2260782/>

------
daivd
Ytterby is not an island. It is a village _on_ an island:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ytterby>

~~~
m_eiman
There are also several other places named "Ytterby", translated the name means
something like "outer village". (I happen to live in one of the other ones :))

Pointless map of Ytterbys in Sweden: <http://kartor.eniro.se/m/pBGRL>

~~~
s-phi-nl
Just out of curiosity would "Ytterboe" mean "from Ytterby"? I'm wondering
because my college has a dorm named "Ytterboe".

~~~
m_eiman
Nope, Ytterboe isn't swedish. "Person living in Ytterby" is "Ytterbybo", which
is close but not quite the same.

------
lasonrisa
John you might need to consider Ytterby for "The Geek Atlas II".

